# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Utiliser iTunes pour transfrer de la musique sur son iPOD

## badr

Bonjour a tous,
Une amie a moi a une Ipod (quelle version d'Ipod je ne sais pas) et il ne sait pas comment transpherer la musique depuis son pc vers son ipod. moi je sais qu'on dois utiliser iTunes pour ca, mais puisque j'habite dans une autre ville que mon amie je ne peux pas l'aider. 
Donc je viens vers vous si quelqu'un a un site ou il y a detaille la facon de tranpherer la musique depuis un pc vers une ipod qu'il me le passe ou un tutoriel ou quelque chose qui peut etre utille.


Merci d'avance.

cordialement

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

y a pas un manuel avec son ipod?
sinon il me semble qu'itunes a un fichier d'aide mais bon, ca se limite  choisir la source (ipod) et synchroniser

sinon elle peut utiliser winamp, foobar ou autre car la plupart des players peuvent se syncrho avec un ipod dornavant

----------


## badr

le probleme que mon amie est une debutente elle ne sait rien faire meme si je lui dis d'utiliser winamp ou un autre logiciel elle ne sait pas comment faire c'est pour ca je cherche un petit tutoriel ou il y a decrit les etapes a suivre

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

justement, je pense que le tutoriel le plus clair est dans le manuel vendu dans la boite de l'ipod. Pour le reste, c'est rellement intuitif et c'est pour cela que les tuts sur le sujet ne sont pas foison :/

elle est dbutante en informatique mais ici il s'agit d'utiliser un logiciel destin  tout public. si elle fouille un peu, elle devrait y arriver. Le seul problme qu'elle puisse rencontrer c'est que son ipod soit visible dans le poste de travail mais pas  dans Itunes




> j'habite dans une autre ville que mon amie je ne peux pas l'aider.


le tlphone ou alors prise de contrle  distance.   :;):

----------


## Aitone

Dj, i-tunes est pas avec l'i-pod alors elle doit le tlcharger.
Donnes lui l'adresse et guides-la par tlphone comme l'a dit GM.

----------

